# Sammy WC



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats to the two of you!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job Sammy! And sounds like you are having the same amazing weather that we have had lately.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Wonderful job Sammy! Such a nice boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Handsome as ever


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go Sammy! I'll bet he found it easy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go, Sammy! Great photo!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome and he looks quite proud with his ribbon  Any more photos to share????? Would love to see test grounds, I bet it was gorgeous  Congratulations!!!!!


----------

